# Out of control grasses



## brafferty (Oct 5, 2008)

Help, I have red and green grass like plants that are growing out of my live rock and are taking over my 29 gal. reef tank. It grows into my corals and seems to be choking them out. I try pulling them out but their roots are in the live rock like weeds. What are these plants and how can I get rid of them or should I get rid of them if their benefitical to the environment?


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

can you post a picture and give us your levels
amonia, nitrate, nitrite, phosphate, salt, ph


----------

